# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Karl and ....

## Carrie Bradshaw

Who should Karl be with?

----------


## mikepemb

Susan

----------


## Angeldelight

karl and Izzy... they deserve each other... i hope they don't do something stupid and put him and Susan back together... then she'll be boring again... Susan needs a new love interest... a hunky younger man who'll treat her right

----------


## babyblue

It's difficult because Karl and Susan were such a good couple, and they bounced off each other because they had great chemistry but after the way he treated her she deserves someone better than him who will treat her right. Izzy's annoying so he DESERVES to end up with her.

----------


## Moon's_angel

KArl and Izzy DESERVE eachother, he was the one who broke up his marriage and now t=nothings going right for him, it's his own fault!!!!!

----------


## Georgie

got to b susan. izzy is just v. annoying

----------


## dddMac1

Karl and susan

----------


## Katie

Karla and his guitar? Does that mean he gets a sex change?

----------


## CrazyLea

karl and susan!

----------


## Keating's babe

Karl and Susan but I don't think they will get back together. How could Susan ever trust him again?   :Ponder:   :Searchme:

----------


## feelingyellow

denfinately his guitar! i knew it was love at first sight.

----------


## lildevil

Karl ans Susan, i doubt they Susan will ever trust him again and i think that Karl isn't interested in susan any more.

----------


## no1abbafan

His guitar - he is so far up himself they deserve each other. I pray him and Suse dont get back together because she is a more interesting person without him.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think he should be with izzy

----------


## samantha nixon

i think he should be with susan as they were together so long and have been through so much together

----------


## lildevil

i agree with you.

----------


## emma_strange

Susan, I hate Izzy

----------


## Abi

I think it ould be good to see him with someone new

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Karl and Susan, although I don't ever see them getting back together.

----------


## pinkles14

Karl and susan they were so good together all izzy has done is lie to him and she will end up hurting him..

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh, he finds out soon, and Izzy gets what she is owed! :Smile:

----------


## Potato1992

his guitar but locked in a soundproof room

----------


## RealityGap

know it wont happen but would love Karl and Susan together again - and all the kiddos back......

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> his guitar but locked in a soundproof room


 :Lol:  He's not that bad :Lol:

----------


## Luna

He has to be with susan

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeap, Susan and Karl should be back together.

----------


## CrazyLea

just as i read that karl was sinigng on karaoke   he may not be as bad with his guitar but he certainl is at singing

----------


## Luna

He's in a band - they toured round britain last year

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> He's in a band - they toured round britain last year


Really!?! They are not called, 'The Right Prescription', are they  :Lol:

----------


## Jenbobber

> He's in a band - they toured round britain last year


yeh did anyone hear him on jo whiley a few months ago? He done a cover of a song(cant remember what just now, think it mite have been a mcfly one, obviously?!) and it was like but obviously susans for me.... was hillarious!!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

oo when Karl finds out I cant wait to see Izzys face - maybe thatll be what sops Susan going and how thry (Karl and Susan) get togehter?! - Just and idea though!!!...

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I don't think they get back together

----------


## hayley

defineatley susan!  :Wub:

----------

